# Breckenridge, CO



## ekemann (Sep 11, 2006)

Heading out to Breckenridge in mid-July for a family get-together. Contemplating taking my road bike for a little exercise. What is the riding like? Any nice rides without too much climbing for a flatlander? Any daily group rides I might want to know about.

Thanks for any heads-ups or suggestions!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*uphill both ways*

There are some great rides, but count on climbing and don't forget Breck is pretty high (around 9,000 feet) so the altitude will come into play even on the flats, the few there are.
Here are a few rides to consider:
Bike path from Breck to Vail. Hardly flat, but just a great ride. Vail pass is a classic Rocky Mountain ride. It was used for the Coors Classic.
Loveland Pass. Killer ride, but may be too much if you are not used to climbing.
Copper Triangle, Copper Mountain, just west of Breck, to Leadville then to Minturn/Vail and back to Copper. Its 80 miles with a lots of climbing. Parts were used in the Coors Classic.
If you want to load your bike into the car and drive to Leadville there is a nice bike path (10-12 miles if I recall) called the Mineral Belt that goes past some of the old mines. Combine the path with a loop around Turquise lake and you will have a ride you won't soon forget. A fair amount of climbing on this loop as well.
There are some short rides, like Breck to Copper along the bike path, but even those have a little climbing. Enjoy your time in Colorado.


----------



## jimrolf (Sep 22, 2004)

I agree, there is some great riding around Breck. The bike path is very nice and while it is at altitude, there's not a ton of climbing between Breck and Copper Mountain. The climb up Vail Pass is relatively gentle (from the Copper side). If I recall, it's 3-4% grade. The climb back up Vail pass from the Vail side is a bit more challenging, but definitely worth it. 

I rode around Turquoise Lake near Leadville this past weekend and it was spectacular, but definitely has some good climbing. But my favorite ride in the area starts in Vail goes thru Minturn and towards Tennesee Pass. Definitely some good climbs, but the scenery is unbelievable during the summer.

Have fun in Summit County.

jim


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Actually, there is a great opportunity around Breckenridge without too much climbing. I took a flatlander there. You can ride to Frisco and even on to Copper Mountain all via paved off-street bike trail. Not completely flat but doable for any recreational rider. It is about 9 miles to Frisco, then maybe 10 more to Copper. It is pretty flat to Frisco and then climbs gradually to Copper Mountain. Also, there is paved bike trail (most flat) around Lake Dillon. You can add one short but doable (maybe 3 miles gradual up) over Swan Mountain to make a loop. 

Lots of good options around Breckenridge.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

JayTee said:


> Actually, there is a great opportunity around Breckenridge without too much climbing. I took a flatlander there. You can ride to Frisco and even on to Copper Mountain all via paved off-street bike trail. Not completely flat but doable for any recreational rider. It is about 9 miles to Frisco, then maybe 10 more to Copper. It is pretty flat to Frisco and then climbs gradually to Copper Mountain. Also, there is paved bike trail (most flat) around Lake Dillon. You can add one short but doable (maybe 3 miles gradual up) over Swan Mountain to make a loop.
> 
> Lots of good options around Breckenridge.


+1...the bike path rules.


----------

